# Safety Factor



## Trooper4985 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm going to order glass for a 60X24X31 planted tank as my first project for the new house. The difference in price between a safety factor of 2.5 vs 3.8 is not an issue for me but why spend money if I don't need to. Is a factor of 3.8 over building and not needed or is it practical insurance? I wouldn't insure my 2006 Mustang GT for $100k but I do have an extra insurance rider that covers all the go fast parts I have.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Depends on bracing if you are going to have a center brace 2.5 is fine without a center brace I would up the glass size


----------

